
Here’s What Happens When We Allow Facial Recognition Technology in Our Schools - Varcht
https://www.aclu.org/blog/privacy-technology/surveillance-technologies/heres-what-happens-when-we-allow-facial
======
neocraftster
Great points. My biggest worry is that it normalizes the idea of constantly
being monitored to children, who are then less likely to care if it continues
to happen as an adult.

------
thejrk
"Instead, we need to re-imagine what kind of society we want our children to
inherit and what our schools must provide in order to create such a society."

I work in k-12 and let me stop you right there. If you want to change a
society then you better start with the parents and not rely on the school to
raise your child.

